# New Evic Eca Tank



## johan (6/5/14)

All you guys/girls loving the eVic, see this sleek tank atomizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/5/14)

Looks like it has some potential... but you need a Quarter to unscrew to change the atomiser...


----------



## Gizmo (6/5/14)

Looks quite good, but that those tattoos on his fingers look ridiculous. Hard to take him seriously.


----------



## BhavZ (6/5/14)

Looks pretty cool


----------

